# Am I too young to be accepted onto an MFA in Screenwriting?



## JeffJack92 (May 12, 2014)

British graduate applying for a Screenwriting MFA at UCLA, USC, NYU and the London Film School (and maybe a couple of others) for 2015/16. I'll be 23 at the programme's start. 

Question is, how much importance do film schools place on the applicant's age/life experience? Can I hope to rely on the quality of my creative sample and application or do I immediately have a lower chance of being accepted due to my age? If so, how significant is it? 

I suppose it differs across the film schools, but any insights would help!​


----------



## NSilverwolf (May 14, 2014)

JeffJack92 said:


> British graduate applying for a Screenwriting MFA at UCLA, USC, NYU and the London Film School (and maybe a couple of others) for 2015/16. I'll be 23 at the programme's start. ​​Question is, how much importance do film schools place on the applicant's age/life experience? Can I hope to rely on the quality of my creative sample and application or do I immediately have a lower chance of being accepted due to my age? If so, how significant is it? ​​I suppose it differs across the film schools, but any insights would help!​


 

From what I have seen, the short answer is no.

I go to Chapman University and we have several screenwriters who are JUST turning 22 and 23 now. My roommate is a screenwriter actually and skipped a year of college, entering our program while she was 21.  Certainly if you feel you need more life experience to write, you should consider taking that time. I find that grad school in general is very insular in nature and we're so busy with school that we don't get as much of a chance to experience life outside of talking about films day and night.

But I wouldn't let age be a deciding factor in whether you apply or not. If you're ready to do it, go for it.


----------



## JeffJack92 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for this - planning a visit to the US in November/December so hopefully will get a chance to see for myself and make a decision. Good to know that age doesn't seem to be an issue!


----------



## DJ (May 21, 2014)

JeffJack92 said:


> British graduate applying for a Screenwriting MFA at UCLA, USC, NYU and the London Film School (and maybe a couple of others) for 2015/16. I'll be 23 at the programme's start. ​​Question is, how much importance do film schools place on the applicant's age/life experience? Can I hope to rely on the quality of my creative sample and application or do I immediately have a lower chance of being accepted due to my age? If so, how significant is it? ​​I suppose it differs across the film schools, but any insights would help!​


 

I applied to the MFA producing program at Chapman at 21 and was accepted, so age doesn't really matter (at least for producing).  They really just want to know whether or not you can tell a story.  If you need certain life experiences to enhance your story telling ability, then perhaps waiting a few years wouldn't hurt; however, if you have that ability at a younger age and don't need the added life experience, then go for it.


----------

